# File your Self-Employment taxes free with Quickbooks/TurboTax



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Intuit is having a deal on "QuickBooks Self-Employed" which includes "TurboTax Self-Employed", one filing of Federal/State taxes per year and includes filing/paying estimated taxes if need be.

There's a digital rebate website called ebates.com offering a cashback deal of $37.50 to sign up for QuickBooks through them. QuickBooks self-employed is technically a subscription service, but this covers 3 months at the discount rate and there's no obligation to continue the subscription for any length of time. The first 30 days is free. So you can file your taxes and pocket the difference or continue on if you like it.

To sweeten the deal, if someone refers you to ebates, you get $10 after you've completed your first transaction. The referring person gets $25. Unfortunately the QB subscription doesn't meet the threshold so it wont trigger this by itself. I can't post the referral code due to forum rules. I signed up for this myself when the CashBack rate was higher, but I guess that was a 2 day thing.

(Not a referral link!) https://www.ebates.com/coupons/intuit-quickbooks-self-employed/index.htm

(Yeap, I got $75 cash back right away on a $5 charge to start the subscription - this was a Thanksgiving/Black Friday promotion rate on the Intuit side and the ebates side).


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow, thx for sharing...


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Wow, thx for sharing...


NP, I think I paid $80 to file through TT alone last year for fed and state with the Schedule C.

Can't beat free (or heavily discounted).


----------

